# Marlay Park...when it rains?



## Squonk (20 Jun 2007)

Hello...I'm thinking of going to the Peter Gabriel / Crowded House concert in Marlay Park on Friday. Because I'm of that age group that hasn't been to an outdoor concert in ~ 20 years, I'm wondering what Marlay Park will be like if it rains? (The forecast is dodgy enough) Does it turn into a mudfest?


----------



## Markjbloggs (20 Jun 2007)

Ah, a fellow Genesis fan. Sorry I don't know about Marlay park as I am in the same situation, but does anyone know if there will be tickets at the gate in case the weather holds off?


----------



## Squonk (20 Jun 2007)

This is what's on the Ticketmaster website (assuming there's still tickets available):

Box Office Hours:
The Box Office will be open as soon as the gates to the Marley Park open. 

Box Office Collection Accepted:
Credit Card collections may be collected from the temporary Ticketmaster Box Office on the day of the event only, please take the credit card and Ticketmaster reference number as proof of purchase.


----------



## huskerdu (20 Jun 2007)

I would wear very sturdy shoes to Marley Park at the moment. The ground
is not particularly muddy, or prone to flooding, about average for the east of Ireland, but it would
be muddy enough by now.


----------



## Purple (20 Jun 2007)

If is rains you will get wet; there is no cover.
Just don't make too much of a mess as I will be over there on Saturday with the kids, as usual 
If anyone wants to park their car across the road I can sell them a residents parking permit


----------



## PM1234 (20 Jun 2007)

Bring rain gear! There isn't any shelter. Also there is no problem bringing fold up chairs to sit on if you want to.


----------



## Jock04 (21 Jun 2007)

Aha, more Gabriel/Genesis fans!

Said on Today FM yesterday there were still a few tix left.

Any of you going to any of the Genesis gigs?


----------



## JohnnyBoy (21 Jun 2007)

Surely there must be some Crowded House fans-off to see them in Scotland on Sunday


----------



## Markjbloggs (21 Jun 2007)

Tell me more, Jock - did not hear of any.



Jock04 said:


> Aha, more Gabriel/Genesis fans!
> 
> Said on Today FM yesterday there were still a few tix left.
> 
> Any of you going to any of the Genesis gigs?


----------



## Squonk (21 Jun 2007)

I splashed out and bought the tickets. Need to get my wet-suit ready.
Gates open at 6pm.....any idea what time the music starts?


----------



## Jock04 (21 Jun 2007)

Markjbloggs said:


> Tell me more, Jock - did not hear of any.


 

Mark

None in Ireland unfortunately.

Nearest are Old Trafford & twickenham 7th & 8th July respectively.
I'm off to Frankfurt to see them on the 5th.
As usual, a pretty amazing visual show.
If you're after tickets, I'll try to help.  Meanwhile, here's the stage.


----------



## homeowner (21 Jun 2007)

If it rains you will not be allowed to bring in a large umbrella.  They confiscate them on the way in (there is a pile of umbrellas on the way out and people just take them) so bring rain gear.  Same for a chair/seat you may wish to bring in, they are taken on the way in.


----------



## Squonk (21 Jun 2007)

homeowner said:


> If it rains you will not be allowed to bring in a large umbrella.  They confiscate them on the way in (there is a pile of umbrellas on the way out and people just take them) so bring rain gear.  Same for a chair/seat you may wish to bring in, they are taken on the way in.


Do they definately confiscate chairs? I was planning to bring one. An earlier poster indicated that chairs are allowed.


----------



## RainyDay (21 Jun 2007)

From [broken link removed]


> DO NOT
> 
> - Park illegally
> - Buy tickets from unofficial sources.
> ...


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jun 2007)

Maybe you could chance going along in a wheelchair?


----------



## Olly64 (21 Jun 2007)

was at a concert there a few years ago, i remember lots of rain but no mud.


----------



## Crugers (21 Jun 2007)

Last concert I was at there they sold inflatable chairs like this...
They may be allowable depending on the definition of 'fold up'...


----------



## RainyDay (21 Jun 2007)

Crugers said:


> Last concert I was at there they sold inflatable chairs like this...
> They may be allowable depending on the definition of 'fold up'...


But the minimum order is 5,000 pieces - What should he do with the other 4,999?


----------



## PM1234 (22 Jun 2007)

I have been a few times and some people definitely had fold up seats (tbh not many but some). Perhaps they had obtained permission before the gigs or they have now changed their policy but if you want/need a seat I can't see how they can refuse you.


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Jun 2007)

Wellies will definitely be the order of the day with the rain and flooding this afternoon.


----------



## Crugers (22 Jun 2007)

Maybe with the weather it would be more practical to bring one of [broken link removed]...


----------



## RainyDay (22 Jun 2007)

PM1234 said:


> but if you want/need a seat I can't see how they can refuse you.


Possibly by taking it out of your hands at the entrance, just as they do with umbrellas and booze.


sueellen said:


> Wellies will definitely be the order of the day with the rain and flooding this afternoon.


Wetsuits may be more appropriate - I'm heading up there now!


----------



## RainyDay (24 Jun 2007)

Once the torrential rain stopped around 7.30pm I headed up to Marlay. I did see a fair number of umbrellas and a small number of chairs in the place. Maybe the security guys reckon that Peter Gabriel fans can be trusted with a few chairs? The ground was in surprisingly good condition considering the amount of rainfall.

The gig was fairly lack-lustre. Crowded House didn't make much of a connection with the crowd, though I only caught about half their set. Peter Gabriel had the gravitas of a senior academic, but he just didn't catch the imagination of the audience. The set list (apparantly selected by those votes on his website) didn't catch the masses, with the exception of Sailsbury Hill & Sledgehammer at the end.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jun 2007)

RainyDay said:


> The gig was fairly lack-lustre.


Hardly surprising given the lineup, venue and weather?


----------

